# Sharky...



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Abit of salty interuption







.........Just 3 weeks old... couple of pics of the little fella... she's a really intersting fish... dont say it...... as I know... 7 x 7 x 3... already planned


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

lookin good fella


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Alexx said:


> lookin good fella


thank you kind sir







pop round and have a gander


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Zulu Warrior said:


> lookin good fella


thank you kind sir







pop round and have a gander








[/quote]
might be passing yours tomoz (going peir if you fancy it) give you a call midday


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

she is stunning mate







how big will she grow


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

james79 said:


> she is stunning mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks James....she'll be about 40"ish...... hopefully mate


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

i want a shark now







whish i had space for a salty tank


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

james79 said:


> i want a shark now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there's always space James







you just need to make it!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

haha i only just understood your first pm and why you sent it. apologies

very nice little shark you got. did you hatch him yourself? i had a banded shark once aswell. mine was quite active. they are great fun to watch. good luck with raising him


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

congrats on the little one. i had a tiny little guy once not long ago. they grow so fast. impressive quality with those pictures as well.


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice looking fishy that Rich. Can't afford a salty though


----------

